# RC1's for ESET Smart Security and Nod32 3.0



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

On September 21, ESET released Release Candidates for ESET Smart Security and Nod32 v3.0.
Anyone tried them?

Details
Download ESS RC1 32-bit
Download ESS RC1 64-bit
Download Nod32 RC1 32-bit
Download Nod32 RC1 64-bit


----------



## troy91 (Aug 20, 2007)

I haven't tried it yet but I might. It looks very promising from reading the details. Glad to see they're adding a firewall in there finally.


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

the firewall's been there since beta 1. I tried beta 1 and was extremely dissapointed.
I now have ESS RC1 on the laptop and it's much better. 
If you're looking for a nice av + fw suite for free then try this.


----------



## eXPeri3nc3 (Dec 3, 2005)

> The beta test version is a precursor of the final product without full functionality and documentation.


Hmm. Is it free to test it? If it is, I might use it on my laggish old computer back home. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeah it's free and it works pretty well. I use it on all my PC's now.


----------

